# Karlie Kloss, Romee Strijd & Stella Maxwell - walking the runway for Dolce & Gabbana Alta Moda fashion show in New York 08.04.2018 x12



## brian69 (10 Apr. 2018)

​


----------



## king2805 (17 Apr. 2018)

Danke klasse bilder


----------

